# Another canning stew question



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I didnt want to derail Jimmy's question on raw packing his soups, but I have a question about prepping stew's as well...

I prefer stew with a much thicker liquid than broth. How do I go about canning that? Should I prepare a broth and then start thickening it with flour just as if I were making gravy and then can that? or would that not work well?

Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I'd thicken it up when I get ready ta eat it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks OCH, and another great avatar


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Flour gets funny when you can the thickened gravy; cornstarch un-thickens at canning temperatures. Some have used clear-gel which holds up to higher temps, in the same amount as corn starch thickening, but personally I like flour thickening better so I thicken my sauces/soups/gravies when I reheat them. Takes no extra time and little effort as I usually stand over the pot waiting for it to get hot enough to eat anyway


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Kappydell, I didnt know that about flour and cornstarch at canning temps. That helps!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

A friend of mine suggested using instand mashed potoes to thicken stews. I haven't tried it yet but he said it works great and you would never know. It would probably hold up to canning pretty good.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We thicken our stew when reheating to eat as well. 
Learned here to not can with the flour on the canning thread.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

pandamonium said:


> A friend of mine suggested using instand mashed potoes to thicken stews. I haven't tried it yet but he said it works great and you would never know. It would probably hold up to canning pretty good.


When I can soups/stews, I wait and add instant potatoes when I reheat to serve it. Not sure it makes a difference, just the way I've always done it.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> A friend of mine suggested using instand mashed potoes to thicken stews. I haven't tried it yet but he said it works great and you would never know. It would probably hold up to canning pretty good.


I've used instant mashed potatoes for think ending gravy and stews and it works excellently! In fact, I believe it provides a bit of nice flavor, but not overwhelmingly.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I've used instant mashed potatoes for think ending gravy and stews and it works excellently! In fact, I believe it provides a bit of nice flavor, but not overwhelmingly.


Potato flakes is a good idea too, I should look through the dehydrating thread and see what folks have to say about that. I could do that and then mill them into dust, jar them with the new foodsaver canner lids and in the preps they go!!!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You can also use veggie powders as a thickening agent. Ground beans, carrots, tomato skins....  And corn starch or arrowroot powder.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I thicken gravy with bean flour......can't really taste it but it's really good for you........as if I should talk about what's good for you! I just ate a twinkie


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

YOU HAVE TWINKIES?!?!?!?!?! I'm so jealous.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Canning Twinkies, now that's a barter item!!


----------



## Farmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I know almost everybody's answer to the how-to-thicken-stew question is to thicken it when you re-heat it. However, if you're in a situation where this might be difficult, or just a nuisance, you might want to thicken it when you can it.

This is my situation. My truck-driver husband takes a lot of home canned food with him to eat in the truck. Yes, he _could_ probably thicken it before he eats it, re-heating it in his truck microwave, but he'd rather just have it already thick, ready to heat and eat, like commercially canned stew, only better because I made it myself without a bunch of stuff we don't want to eat, like MSG, yeast extract, BHT, polysorbate 60, and other things.

Surely I'm not the only person on the planet who prepares food to be eaten away from home. What I want to know is if clear gel stays thick when it's re-heated. Not the instant clear gel, the regular, the one people use for pie filling. All I've been able to find out is that it doesn't begin to thicken until it cools. Not a thing about what happens when you re-heat it.

Thanks much. Hope somebody knows the answer to this.


----------

